# When?



## Figurehead (Jun 12, 2008)

When is this going to be open and accepted as needed?  When is Medical use going to be REALLY allowed?  My wife suffers from chronic pain at 30 years of age and has since she was 18.  We are just now finaly getting her diagnosed.  Right now they have it narrowed down to a few things and the most major one being severe ruhmatoid arthritis.  She used to be a dancer (yes, THAT kind of dancer) and made thousands of dollars a night.  Now, retired for the last 6 years because there are days she can't even get out of bed.  We have a very cool understanding doctor and even though we are in a medical marijuana state, he advises that she uses it, but feels uncomfortable perscribing it.  She now takes Dilaudid which is a very strong opiate for her pain.  It is highly addictive and very expensive, yet it's legal.  It knocks her on her butt too.  Stronger than any weed she has ever smoked, and guess what, it also makes her sick enough to where she needs several other drugs just so she can eat.  She also has to take other drugs to keep her from being constipated from the opiate.  Wow, really?  When all she used to have to do was enjoy a little herb?*

For the love of GAWD, let's get this accepted as a useful medicine, for REAL.

*Yes, she does use the marijuana for help still.  It's gotten to the point to where she HAS to.


----------



## Roken (Jun 12, 2008)

Hey FH,
              I know exactly what you mean, its time the states legalized for all purpose.  I too suffer from chronic pain daily due to my kidney and have been on everything from morphine patches to oxycontin.  I now switch back and forth from morphine pills to methadone just so i dont keep climbing up in doseage.  I found marijuana to be a great relief that helps me function normal, actualy when i smoke 5 to 6 times daily i only need half the prescibed medicine.  So for over 8 years now i have cut my pill intake in half, and hoping soon to not even need it, all thanks to marijuana.  I also live in california where its legal to buy in the shops, but i still choose to grow my own, this way i can give it that extra care so it becomes super medicine!  I hope things change soon so this wonderful herb can be enjoyed by everyone looking for a cure or just to have some harmless fun.  Peace and Love!!!!!
Roken.


----------



## Figurehead (Jun 12, 2008)

Thanks.  Unfotunately here (NV) it's a catch 22.  Yes, it's legal to use if a dr. persribes it, however there is nowhere to get it "legaly".  Here if you are caught with just what would be considered "personal use" it's basicaly a ticket and that's it, HOWEVER, if you have paraphanilia, ie, a 1 hitter, pipe, even papers if the cop is a jerk, it's 1-5 years.  Really, how are you supposed to be able to use the marijuana that is legal that you can't buy even though the dr. says to use it but won't perscribe it?  Gee, thanks for making it "legal".


----------



## ISO2BWELL (Jun 13, 2008)

Figurehead said:
			
		

> Thanks. Unfotunately here (NV) it's a catch 22. Yes, it's legal to use if a dr. persribes it, however there is nowhere to get it "legaly". Here if you are caught with just what would be considered "personal use" it's basicaly a ticket and that's it, HOWEVER, if you have paraphanilia, ie, a 1 hitter, pipe, even papers if the cop is a jerk, it's 1-5 years. Really, how are you supposed to be able to use the marijuana that is legal that you can't buy even though the dr. says to use it but won't perscribe it? Gee, thanks for making it "legal".


 
Figurehead:

There is a good option for you, and that can work with you to protect yourself, and will back you up in court, too. Go to www.cannacare.org. It's an organization that helps patients in Washington and Nevada.

Drop me a PM if I can be of help.

ISO


----------



## Figurehead (Jun 13, 2008)

Thanks for the link!


----------



## NorCalHal (Jun 30, 2008)

Wow. Tough one.

Information.

Here is a link form NORML stating the exact law that was passed in Nevada regarding MMJ. 
http://norml.org/index.cfm?Group_ID=4550&wtm_view=medical

It does state there is a State run program you can registar thru. But it ALSO states that if you choose not to use it, you can still argue under the medical defense. 
Also, you should talk alittle more with your Primary Dr. about it. Let him know that he is not giving you a Prescription, he is giving you a recommendation.

All he needs to do is write up a simple letter stating that he believes MMJ MAY help with the her condition. If he is verbally advising her usage, then a simple letter stating what he said is all that is needed. It IS NOT a formal "Prescription" and you need to let your Dr. know this. Alot of doctors do not fullly understand the law. Shoot, you should write up a smalle statement and see if he will sign it.

If this does happen, you will then be allowed to grow your own in your state. There are more then enough folks here willing to then give you all the info you need to grow.


----------



## juicebox (Jun 30, 2008)

Best of luck to ur wife man.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jun 30, 2008)

Hey friend..Get yourself the medical card and grow your wife some Beautiful THC Flowers...LEAGALY....Good luck to you and your wife my friend


----------



## LowRider (Jul 23, 2008)

Hope this bill passes or this amendment passes.  HR 5842 and the Hinchey Medical Marijuana Amendment.  they both do the same not sure really what the difference is maybe someone could elaborate.  but any way if one passes it doesn't matter what state you live in medical marijuana will be allowed.  However it would still be up to the states.


----------

